# Oil problem lifter rattle



## ddog87 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi everybody new here but have been lurking here for a bit. So on to the problem I have a 1993 hardbody 4x4 with the KA24e 120,000 miles. Here is what I have done so far, new timing chain and guides, new rod and main bearings,(because I had motor out no other reason) checked and cleaned pickup tube, new Nissan rocker arms and rocker shaft, an aftermarket high volume oil pump and now a 280 Nissan oil pump. Nissan oil filter and 10-30 oil. I still have lifter rattle, At start up it does not have oil pressure for it seems like for ever, maybe 20-30 seconds. So I now it is letting the lifters go flat and rattle. Ever once in awhile it will pump up and be quiet but not very often. Is there anything I might have missed??? I have been working off and on with this for a year. thanks for any input


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Is it lifter tap or timing chain rattle? One of the important steps in replacing the chain is to remove the oil filter and chain tensioner and clear out the oil channel in the block to the tensioner using carb cleaner and compresses air. If any debris resides in the channel, it will restrict the oil flow to the tensioner, causing chain rattle, esp. at startup. Almost all of the KA24E engines exhibit some lifter tap. As we used to say at the dealer, "It's built in at the factory." Nissan recommends using 5W30 (per a TSB) on all their engines, except the 300ZX turbo. The thinner oil is better at making it's way through the tiny channels and ports, so they say. Also, on the KA24E, overfilling the crankcase can lead to aeration of the oil due to the crank whipping though it. Capacity for most of the KA24E's is usually around 3.5 quarts +/-. At the deck surface of the engine block, there is a jet valve in the oil channel that goes from the block to the cylinder head that can get clogged or restricted with debris, restricting the flow of oil up to the lifters. Unfortunately, one would have to remove the cylinder head to gain access to it. The lifters, themselves, can build up with debris and tap. In this case, it's best to replace the rocker arms, although I have heard of some taking the time to tediously remove and disassemble the lifters, clean them and reassemble. Oil backflushing machines sometimes help, but they also make me cringe when the engine starts for the first time and the timing chain rattles like it's going to grenade until the oil pressure builds up at the tensioner!


----------

